# mini v block fixture



## PeterT (Jun 20, 2016)

Nothing special - a rainy day project using up some scrap HRS. I needed a fixture with a few features that made using regular V-blocks less suitable. I need to hold round stock & machine different areas down the length, hence the series of hold-down clamp positions so I can keep the stock locked down & change clamps. I find those U-clamps on standard V blocks either in the way of the quill, or not holding securely during machining. I also need to orientate this jig in the mill vise at a specific angle top view (not shown but plan on using some matching front & rear angle blocks).

It turned out not bad I guess. A surface grinder would come in handy right about now  I'm going to blacken it just for rust protection. The V-groove was a learning experience. I set the rectangular blank up in a standard V block & used an end mill distanced off an edge for centering. As you can see, the side mill side finished nicer than the bottom mill side. So next time I should either flip it to do both sides the same? I might actually make me a series of say 3 blocks with different V groove depths so I'm equipped to hold any progressive diameter like 2mm 5mm 10mm etc. Anyway, hopefully one of those homebrew tools you cant find in catalogs.


----------



## John Conroy (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice job Peter, that should be a handy gadget.


----------



## Bofobo (Jun 23, 2016)

That is quite the vblock!  Looks ridiculously versatile, good job.


----------



## PeterT (Jun 23, 2016)

I  just saw a better 'multi-V' example on another forum. It was say 1.5" square section by ~ 2" long. Each face had a different V cut (depth) and common hole pattern. So one block would handle the whole small to large diameter range vs. a series of blocks. I think I like that more. That's the problem with scrap box material sourcing, it tends to restrict your ideas at the onset to what you have at hand. I really wish I could find a supplier of small / inexpensive cast iron blocks. It would be perfect for stuff like this. Any ideas? I can find smallish sizes in US but shipping is always the killer.


----------



## Johnwa (Jun 24, 2016)

I read somewhere that encore metals carries dura bar.  I don't know if they will supply smallish pieces at smallish prices.


----------



## PeterT (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi John. I'm 99% sure that's the place I called about Durabar (rod).. maybe couple years ago now.... Anyway, I think they are a typical 'big stick' distributer.
Did you ever find the chunk you were looking for?


----------

